# about to cry...need answers



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

I am sitting here literally with tears in my eyes. I had an egd done on Tuesday and I ended up in the er this morning. The pain in the middle of my chest was so severe I thought I was going to die. At the er the ekg, chest xray, and cat scan all came back normal. The say its coming from my stomach (acid reflux). I was just wondering does anyone else have pain this severe. I feel so alone in this. thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain can be severe.

Do you have a doctor that will treat your GERD?

Has anyone scheduled you for a scope to look at the esophagus to see how bad the damage is?

You are going to follow up with your Primary Care doc if you haven't gotten any treatment for heartburn, right?

Are you taking any treatments at all for your heartburn? Taking any antacids, OTC acid blockers (just know if you have been treating with OTC PPIs and you stop suddenly you may have a big increase in pain for awhile).

Do you sleep with the head of your bed elevated or on a wedge pillow?


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes I had a scope on Tuesday of this week and the doctor said I had gastritis and esophagititis. I am currently taking protonix 40mg and just started taking carafate today. They also gave me GI cocktail to take if I needed it. I go back to the doc on next Tuesday to see the results of my biopsies from the scope. I was just making sure that someone else had this same type of pain besides me. It's horrible and can come on so sudden.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't uncommon for people with heartburn to get pain bad enough they end up in the ER to be evaluated for a heart attack.

I know it is scary, but sounds like you got the right docs to help you feel a lot better soon.

Raising up the head of the bed can help a lot especially if you tend to get worse pain at night or notice it being worse when you get up in the morning.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

I Sherri,

I totally understand how you feel. I have chest pain mostdays and been to the er so many times thinking I was having a heart attack or dying. Keep a food diary of what is trtriggering the pain. You might want to eliminate food and introduce foods one at a time. Trust me your not alone in this. I've been dealing with this since 2006. Right now I'm going through a horrible attack, especially at night. If you ever need to talk e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks sweetpea.... sorry to hear that you go through this too...but all at the same time I am so glad that I am not alone.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherri,
I just went to the er yesterday for chest pain and shortness of breath and all test( blood work, ekg, chest xray, and ct scan) came back normal. I just want to feel normal again. This really sucks we have to go through this. I hate I have to watch every single thing I eat and drink, for fear of all this pain.


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

sweetpea,

I know exactly what you are saying because I went to the er last Friday and I also had blood work, ekg, ct scan, and xrays and everything was fine.

But the pain was so bad I could hardly stand or else I would have never went to the er because I don't like going to the doctors at all.

When you have this pain does it sometimes get so bad that you try to throw up?


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherri, 
Yes I do try to throw up and thst only helps temporary. Im so tired of going through this. I feeling like a hypercondriac.


----------



## Nikki B (Apr 12, 2014)

Im sorry your going through all this as well sherri, I've been dealing with this for a month now so I'm new to this like u are. I've also ended up in the ER for chest and stomach pains but they just told me to continue taking the Pantolc (Tecta) and see how it goes. I believe it will get better!


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

*sorry to hear that you guys go through the same things, but all at the same time it is so reassuring that I am not the only one, because*

*sometimes dealing with this stuff can make you feel so alone.*


----------



## Nikki B (Apr 12, 2014)

Im hoping that your feeling somewhat better! I'm glad I found this forum! I have an endoscope appt for Wednesday!I'm happy about that!


----------

